# Anyone got plans!?



## CarlD1121 (Nov 19, 2012)

I need a good plan for a box joint jig. Table saw/dado


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Carl.

Look here for downloadable plans.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0j15j2j6-2.19.0.les;..0.0...1ac.1.5q2LE6ZUwY8

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

CarlD1121 said:


> I need a good plan for a box joint jig. Table saw/dado


Carl - check your PM's:thumbsup:


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Hi Carl.
> 
> Look here for downloadable plans.
> 
> ...


Dude, Thank You So much.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Glassnwood said:


> Dude, Thank You So much.


 What plan did you end up using?


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

doesn't ted have something......


----------



## CarlD1121 (Nov 19, 2012)

well i actually ended up buying a router hahaha but you guys are awesome anyway thanks a lot


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.leestyron.com/lynnjig.php
http://worldofwood.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=genwork&action=print&thread=1509

These are just a few. Overly complex but inexpensive.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

CarlD1121 said:


> I need a good plan for a box joint jig. Table saw/dado


Here's a good plan, buy a very good one

Amazon.com: INCRA I-BOX Jig for Box Joints: Home Improvement

if you are a member of woodnet, you can use the woodnet discount at Hartville Tool for it and it's cheaper.

Paul


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I think before I paid $150 for that thing, I'd spend the money and buy the plans for this one.

http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig_improved.html


----------

